# Music Theory Software Wishlist?



## skweezebox

Hi Folks,

I'm thinking about developing a website to help people practice ear training/sight reading/music theory . My goal is to make something that's a bit friendlier and more beautiful to use, something that would help beginners (like my mother) along 'the path'.

It looks like folks on this forum have been thinking about teaching and learning quite a bit. I'm curious to hear if there are any 'wishlist' items, or favorite sites/apps that people are currently using.

I put up a little 7 question survey here: https://docs.google.com/a/musikata.com/forms/d/1cVpuRYNmc7oBf4FE2YN4XWXiwn0uY6yo1Nw0-8eXljw/viewform

If you've got a few minutes, I'd love to hear what you think!


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

I would like to help you! There are so many people out there who compose without music knowledge but never succeed to have a good melody or harmony because they never studied that subject. I will give this site a chance and I hope it is trustworthy!!  It might seem suspicious!!!


----------

